# Sorry to the guys I sorta kinda cut off on MLK Drive (Philly) on Tuesday



## ssmug (Jun 6, 2005)

I doubt you'll see this, but what the hell.... 

To the 4 guys I (in the Astana jersey) passed along MLK around 6 PM Tuesday: I totally misjudged my/our speed and the speed of the approaching runners along the MUT, which made for a tight fit. There was no contact or crash or anything, but I felt jerky about it nonetheless. If you read this, sorry about that...my bad.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I've never seen an MLK anything anywhere near where I would actually want to bike. Is it any different in Killadelphia?



ssmug said:


> I doubt you'll see this, but what the hell....
> 
> To the 4 guys I (in the Astana jersey) passed along MLK around 6 PM Tuesday: I totally misjudged my/our speed and the speed of the approaching runners along the MUT, which made for a tight fit. There was no contact or crash or anything, but I felt jerky about it nonetheless. If you read this, sorry about that...my bad.


----------



## ssmug (Jun 6, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> I've never seen an MLK anything anywhere near where I would actually want to bike. Is it any different in Killadelphia?


Heh, yeah, this is one where Chris Rock would be wrong.  

This a pretty nice road/MUT that goes along one side of the Schuylkill River, around a nice, large park (Fairmount Park), near the Philadelphia Museum of Art, and the famous Boathouse Row.


----------



## jcnoble5 (May 18, 2008)

...and it is closed for roughly 4 and some miles on Sat/Sun every Spring-Summer. Only problem is they are doing some construction beyond where you pick up 76 near the zoo offramp. Its a pretty nice loop.


----------

